# Overseas Education



## Marauder06 (Jul 6, 2018)

During the summers in between school years, I worked at a Shoney's Restaurant and a movie theater just outside of Fort Bragg (yay, drunk GIs!). An "overseas summer experience" as part of college was, in my narrow mind, something for rich Ivy League kids. A semester abroad wasn't something that was ever on my radar.

Now, however, if I had it to do over again I'd try hard to get overseas earlier and more often when I was younger. I regret not learning a foreign language ( I only know enough Korean to yell at the dog). I think it's useful for us to learn about other cultures, and for other cultures to learn about us. I'm glad that overseas educational trips are such a big part of the college experience these days.

/////

"If you are a veteran on an International Relations degree path, or you are studying a foreign language, or you simply want to get out of the country for a while, studying abroad is invaluable to your long-term success. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of programs for dozens of different countries available for students of all ages and degree paths."


How To Study Abroad As A Veteran • The Havok Journal


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 6, 2018)

My first degree was poli sci, concentration in comparative government.  One of my profs had an 'in' with a professor at a university in South Africa.  All I had to pay was air fare.  Things just didn't work out, and I regret it.

I was recipient of some, ah, strong and friendly foreign relations at my college with an exchange student from Lebanon.  Does that count?


----------

